# Catalytic converters, sawed off, and 1997 Pick up - third Incident.



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

I was just re-reading thru my previous post notes, and noticed it talked about the Cat Converter under the car/ truck. ( I have a 97 Nissan Pick up). 

First incident :

My exhaust cat' converter sawed out.. AT WORK.. yes, while I was at work, and when I started the truck up..I thought my muffler must have fallen off, or somethin! 
that was couple years ago My trucks Catalytic converter was sawed off, and sold ( I presume) they sold it, why else would they sell it? 


Second incident : I know a guy with a 97 Nissan Pick up, and his Cat was sawed of while at a school parking lot.

Finally , ( third 3rd Incident. ) another member / moderator here in this website, posted his Cat converter was stolen. He posted: " especially Asian converters, get pretty good money at the scap yard. I had 
someone cut the rear converter off my 97 Hardbody when it was parked in my driveway."


They really like the 97 Nissan p/up's Cat Converters. What I wish I had done, was just getting a stright pipe welded in there, but I got scared ( after filling out the police report) and 
had the generic cat welded in there.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Here in Nova Scotia, a straight pipe is an automatic fail for the road worthiness check (every two years).


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

*how much do the crumb snatchers get for catylitic convt'er?*



Grug said:


> Here in Nova Scotia, a straight pipe is an automatic fail for the road worthiness check (every two years).


Yeah, I had heard talk about tramps stealing the catalytic converters, but never though I'd have a car / truck that was targetted. from then on I have 
parked close to the entrance of stores, work, or in a well lit, highly visable area. 

there are also kits Ive seen that resemble barb'ed wire that is wraped around the cat-converter to impead sawing the exhaust pipe.

dont know how much the crumb snachers get for the cat's, 
but it cost me enough to kick some body'ed Arrrr 's f they do it again.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

I think it's platinum the SOB's are after.

I think there are kits on e-bay that make it harder to steal a cat.

Catalytic Converter Anti Theft Device | eBay


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

the one lesson learned by the way, for all the Pick up truck owners.

If your catalytic converter is stolen... and it pissed you off like it did me. Time is of the essence.. call the police right away. 
and that way.. the police can check for witnesses, and what not..

I work at a place where the job is paramount.so I waited till my work day was over ... dumb.... when the police arived it was like 6 hours after I discovered the thing had been stolen.


----------



## tomit (Jul 2, 2004)

Can you park in an area with cameras? Man, that kind of theft really gets me going. It's like your truck is somebody's 'store'.


----------



## Hoseman1958 (Dec 22, 2014)

Mine was cut out about 4 years ago ('93 D21 4x4) and the thieves left the sawsall box right next to the truck. I'll be they stole the sawsall too!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I had a 97 HB that no longer ran and was selling. Someone came into my driveway and cut the rear catalytic converter off of it. At least it didn't cost me any money!


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

no doubt they like to steal them. mine fell off and i sold it at a cat scrap yard and got almost 160 for it


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Plenty of websites will tell you the value of used converters, like this one:

https://catalyticcontrol.rockawayrecycling.com/catalytic-converter-scrap-list/


----------

